# Upgrade from win 7 home to win 10



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

OK, I must bite the bullet and upgrade now.

Best way to do it, free or pay, September 2019? Please advise.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Why pay when you can have it for free?


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

Stancestans said:


> Why pay when you can have it for free?


What is the best way, specifically, to upgrade for free? Can anyone point me to a specific method?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

See https://www.intowindows.com/download-windows-10-iso-from-microsoft-free-full-version/ for detailed steps. The best way is to backup your data and perform a clean installation for a fresh start instead of a direct upgrade. Use your Windows 7 key to activate Windows 10 either after installation or during the installation when asker for the key.

More sources of the information you seek were easily found through a Google search https://www.google.com/search?q=fre...ll+works&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-m


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

Stancestans said:


> See https://www.intowindows.com/download-windows-10-iso-from-microsoft-free-full-version/ for detailed steps. The best way is to backup your data and perform a clean installation for a fresh start instead of a direct upgrade. Use your Windows 7 key to activate Windows 10 either after installation or during the installation when asker for the key.
> 
> Don’t want a clean install - want to retain programs and data.
> 
> More sources of the information you seek were easily found through a Google search https://www.google.com/search?q=fre...ll+works&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-m


I obviously knew that but thought I would get better help, more trustworthy and more specific strategies on a Windows forum than I would on a random Google search. 

Perhaps i was wrong...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The steps are all there in the link, it is much faster to give you the link than writing it, thus allowing us time to help others. The info would be just the same.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

skanter said:


> Don’t want a clean install - want to retain programs and data.
> 
> I obviously knew that but thought I would get better help, more trustworthy and more specific strategies on a Windows forum than I would on a random Google search.
> 
> Perhaps i was wrong...


A random Google search doesn't yield useful information. The search results I linked to are anything, but random. Folks that contribute in specialised forums rely a lot on Google searches. Why? Because there already exists a lot of information out there, and a Google search is a quick and reliable way of finding it. See, it's not our tendency to reinvent stuff.

Know why a clean install is the best strategy? Because a direct upgrade, which is the only alternative upgrade strategy, doesn't always complete flawlessly, even if the upgrade process seems to have completed successfully. Issues arising from a botched upgrade are a pain to troubleshoot and correct, and often a clean install eventually ends up being the only "fix", after hours or even days of trying to correct what broke during the upgrade. I would rather invest those hours reinstalling programs, restoring data and reconfiguring stuff to how I like.


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

Stancestans said:


> A random Google search doesn't yield useful information. The search results I linked to are anything, but random. Folks that contribute in specialised forums rely a lot on Google searches. Why? Because there already exists a lot of information out there, and a Google search is a quick and reliable way of finding it. See, it's not our tendency to reinvent stuff.
> 
> Know why a clean install is the best strategy? Because a direct upgrade, which is the only alternative upgrade strategy, doesn't always complete flawlessly, even if the upgrade process seems to have completed successfully. Issues arising from a botched upgrade are a pain to troubleshoot and correct, and often a clean install eventually ends up being the only "fix", after hours or even days of trying to correct what broke during the upgrade. I would rather invest those hours reinstalling programs, restoring data and reconfiguring stuff to how I like.


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

By “random” I meant a generic search. If you sent specific links (ones that you considered accurate and reliable) that was helpful, but you inferred that a simple Google search should have been done instead of a query on this forum. Assuming I do not know how to use Google is presumptuous and insulting. A generic search, which I had done, yields many results, not all of them reliable.

I will backup data, try a direct upgrade. If there are issues I can always do a clean install as a last resort.


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

Stancestans said:


> See https://www.intowindows.com/download-windows-10-iso-from-microsoft-free-full-version/ for detailed steps. The best way is to backup your data and perform a clean installation for a fresh start instead of a direct upgrade. Use your Windows 7 key to activate Windows 10 either after installation or during the installation when asker for the key.


The above link, from 2015, is for upgrading from Win 10 to newer v. Perhaps it works for Win 7, but the replies show numerous problems and issues.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

The steps are the same. While the illustrations were captured from a Windows 10 pc, the same process applies to upgrading 7 to 10. Problems are always a possibility, even for clean installs. Your plan to try a direct upgrade first is a good one. I wouldn't pay attention to the negative comments because some of them aren't communicating clearly, and not everyone's experience is the same. Start your own upgrade session and if you encounter an unprecedented issue, clearly post it here and we'll address it the best way we can.

We'll always advocate for people to first search the web and this forum before starting a new thread because your query may have already been addressed elsewhere, thus sparing you the time spent waiting for someone to respond with info that was just a quick search away. We also appreciate it when a poster takes that initiative and explains what they have already tried and didn't work, or what information they came across that they didn't understand or find satisfactory. It paints them as not lazy or entitled, and sure motivates us to respond to their query.


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the response. I had done quite a few searches, came up with varying methods for updating, hence tried this forum hoping to get a more definitive answer of the best method. I’m no novice, have installed new PSUs, graphic cards and system drives, image backups, etc. but never upgraded an OS and am a bit rusty. I use this home sysytem mainly for photography, and Adobe, and the Loupedeck console I use is no longer supporting Win7.

Thanks again...

I’m doing an image backup of drive C now (SSD), will look over the methods tomorrow and try the one that looks best. Some require saving to a flash drive, some do not. Some require a key code, some do not.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

skanter said:


> Thanks for the response. I had done quite a few searches, came up with varying methods for updating, hence tried this forum hoping to get a more definitive answer of the best method. I’m no novice, have installed new PSUs, graphic cards and system drives, image backups, etc. but never upgraded an OS and am a bit rusty. I use this home sysytem mainly for photography, and Adobe, and the Loupedeck console I use is no longer supporting Win7.
> 
> Thanks again...
> 
> I’m doing an image backup of drive C now (SSD), will look over the methods tomorrow and try the one that looks best. Some require saving to a flash drive, some do not. Some require a key code, some do not.


No problem. We'll be here to address any difficulty you encounter. Yes, there are several approaches to the upgrade, but the simplest method for standalone personal computers is to use the Media Creation Tool and use it to either create a bootable flash drive, an iso disc image (which can be burned to blank DVD media) or to directly perform the upgrade without creating any media. All of those methods end with the same result, so all you have to do is choose one that is convenient to you. For example, if you have a spare flash drive of at least 8GB capacity that you do not mind formatting, you can choose to burn Windows 10 onto it and then launch the upgrade from there. The flash drive is bootable, meaning you can also use it to boot your computer to perform a clean install. You can use it to upgrade other computers and also serves as a rescue/repair disk. Likewise, an iso image is portable, so you can save it wherever you like and use it whenever you want. If your computer has a dvd drive and you have blank dvd media readily available, you can opt to create the iso image which you can burn to a dvd and use it that dvd to boot a computer and perform repairs or a clean installation. If I were you, I would go with the iso image option because of the flexibility it offers.


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

Stancestans said:


> No problem. We'll be here to address any difficulty you encounter. Yes, there are several approaches to the upgrade, but the simplest method for standalone personal computers is to use the Media Creation Tool and use it to either create a bootable flash drive, an iso disc image (which can be burned to blank DVD media) or to directly perform the upgrade without creating any media. All of those methods end with the same result, so all you have to do is choose one that is convenient to you. For example, if you have a spare flash drive of at least 8GB capacity that you do not mind formatting, you can choose to burn Windows 10 onto it and then launch the upgrade from there. The flash drive is bootable, meaning you can also use it to boot your computer to perform a clean install. You can use it to upgrade other computers and also serves as a rescue/repair disk. Likewise, an iso image is portable, so you can save it wherever you like and use it whenever you want. If your computer has a dvd drive and you have blank dvd media readily available, you can opt to create the iso image which you can burn to a dvd and use it that dvd to boot a computer and perform repairs or a clean installation. If I were you, I would go with the iso image option because of the flexibility it offers.


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the clear explanation, much appreciated. I will update you with success or any issues.


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

Stancestans said:


> No problem. We'll be here to address any difficulty you encounter. Yes, there are several approaches to the upgrade, but the simplest method for standalone personal computers is to use the Media Creation Tool and use it to either create a bootable flash drive, an iso disc image (which can be burned to blank DVD media) or to directly perform the upgrade without creating any media. All of those methods end with the same result, so all you have to do is choose one that is convenient to you. For example, if you have a spare flash drive of at least 8GB capacity that you do not mind formatting, you can choose to burn Windows 10 onto it and then launch the upgrade from there. The flash drive is bootable, meaning you can also use it to boot your computer to perform a clean install. You can use it to upgrade other computers and also serves as a rescue/repair disk. Likewise, an iso image is portable, so you can save it wherever you like and use it whenever you want. If your computer has a dvd drive and you have blank dvd media readily available, you can opt to create the iso image which you can burn to a dvd and use it that dvd to boot a computer and perform repairs or a clean installation. If I were you, I would go with the iso image option because of the flexibility it offers.


Is there a specific link to a strategy (video or text) that you can recommend?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

https://www.thewindowsclub.com/clean-install-or-upgrade-to-windows-10-using-windows-10-iso

https://pureinfotech.com/upgrade-windows-10-mounting-iso-file/


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

My DVD drive is a bit flaky. Can I write Win 10 ISO to external HD for now?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Get a USB Flash drive of at least 8GB capacity or larger.


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

I had a spare flash drive, but for some reason the system is not seeing it...


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

What are your system specifications? Additionally, that thumb drive should be quick formatted to fat32 before adding the W10 file to it. The downloadable windows 10 bootable automatically prepares it for boot up initialization. Usually all you have to do us either (in an older system) manually select USB as 1st boot device in the bios, or with any system 10 years old or newer there is usually an F11/F12/Escape key to tap to simply quick select a boot device (your USB thumb drive).


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/pafftznc0uiup2v/Screenshot 2019-09-08 20.28.02.png?dl=0

Side issue: Win says my C drive , 1T SSD, is 85% full, when this seems impossible. I think this is wrong, only about 20% full. Any ideas? I think this happened once before, but I cannot remember how it returned to correct info.

(If you cannot see screenshot, let me know, I'll post differently).

Will be upgrading to win 10 soon, have to pick up flash drive from studio...


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

SpareChange said:


> What are your system specifications? Additionally, that thumb drive should be quick formatted to fat32 before adding the W10 file to it. The downloadable windows 10 bootable automatically prepares it for boot up initialization. Usually all you have to do us either (in an older system) manually select USB as 1st boot device in the bios, or with any system 10 years old or newer there is usually an F11/F12/Escape key to tap to simply quick select a boot device (your USB thumb drive).


Can’t format the thumb drive - it is not showing up at all. maybe defective.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download and run Spacesniffer it will show you what is taking up all the space. You may still have a *C:\Windows.old *folder from an earlier Update. Run *Disk Cleanup *to remove it and many other Temp files. 
Probably, though, it is the hidden *System Volume Information* folder which is where *System Restore* images are saved. You can limit the size of System Restore.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Alternatively you can use TreeSize Free to see what's taking up space. I find it's hierarchical presentation easier on the eyes. Whichever tool you choose to use, make sure you run it as administrator (right-click and select run as administrator) so that it gets the security privileges it needs to enumerate the sizes of all files and folders. Post a screenshot so that we see what you see. Your previous screenshot shows a number of installer files at the root of C: and a bunch of folders on the desktop (audio files?). You don't need a flash drive to perform the direct upgrade. You can just extract the Windows 10 iso and run setup straight away. However, having a Windows 10 bootable flash drive will come in handy if the upgrade doesn't go as planned.


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> Download and run Spacesniffer it will show you what is taking up all the space. You may still have a *C:\Windows.old *folder from an earlier Update. Run *Disk Cleanup *to remove it and many other Temp files.
> Probably, though, it is the hidden *System Volume Information* folder which is where *System Restore* images are saved. You can limit the size of System Restore.


Will do and report back - thanks!


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

Stancestans said:


> Alternatively you can use TreeSize Free to see what's taking up space. I find it's hierarchical presentation easier on the eyes. Whichever tool you choose to use, make sure you run it as administrator (right-click and select run as administrator) so that it gets the security privileges it needs to enumerate the sizes of all files and folders. Post a screenshot so that we see what you see. Your previous screenshot shows a number of installer files at the root of C: and a bunch of folders on the desktop (audio files?). You don't need a flash drive to perform the direct upgrade. You can just extract the Windows 10 iso and run setup straight away. However, having a Windows 10 bootable flash drive will come in handy if the upgrade doesn't go as planned.


Will do...thanks.


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> Download and run Spacesniffer it will show you what is taking up all the space. You may still have a *C:\Windows.old *folder from an earlier Update. Run *Disk Cleanup *to remove it and many other Temp files.
> Probably, though, it is the hidden *System Volume Information* folder which is where *System Restore* images are saved. You can limit the size of System Restore.


Bingo! 504GB System Volume Information!

Best way to fix? Just delete all but the last?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3wzzxylbsjdfbu9/Screenshot 2019-09-09 18.15.30.png?dl=0


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

Fixed! Deletes info, made sys restore only 5% instead of 100%. Now using only 350GB instead of 85oGB. Thanks!

Next stop, win 10 but have to pick up a new flash drive tomorrow, I have another system in studio I will have to upgrade as well...


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

Tried in-place upgrade using MCT.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9qy0ke84uj0oyzi/Screenshot 2019-09-22 00.06.16.png?dl=0

All seemed to be going well until above message. All external drives and cards had been disconnected.

Any ideas?


-- 
Sam Kanter


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you click on "Why am I seeing this"? 

Run "Can You Run it" from system requirements lab> https://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/requirements/windows-10/13543


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Take it from someone who has upgraded countless systems, including many that aren't supported (not yet tested or known to run Windows 10 without issues), this is a common message, especially with the current public release (1903) that's been getting rolled out on a "per PC basis". A good number of systems, including those that are already running a version of Windows 10, have yet to be offered this upgrade and attempts to manually upgrade have mostly been met with that message. Impossible is far from the truth, but before we proceed any further, let us know your system specifications so that we know what hardware we're dealing with.

Next, I recommend you choose the option to create Windows 10 media. As I stated before, I recommend choosing the option to create an ISO disc image. Once you have it saved on local disk, extract its contents using 7-zip, disconnect from the Internet and run setup. Doing it offline won't query Microsoft's databases for "compatibility" reports about your system and it won't bother downloading "required" updates such as device drivers from Windows Update servers. The contents of the ISO file are all that is required to perform an in-place/direct upgrade. Also make sure no other external devices are connected, except mouse and keyboard.


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

Makes sense! Will do and report back - thanks!


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

Stancestans said:


> Take it from someone who has upgraded countless systems, including many that aren't supported (not yet tested or known to run Windows 10 without issues), this is a common message, especially with the current public release (1903) that's been getting rolled out on a "per PC basis". A good number of systems, including those that are already running a version of Windows 10, have yet to be offered this upgrade and attempts to manually upgrade have mostly been met with that message. Impossible is far from the truth, but before we proceed any further, let us know your system specifications so that we know what hardware we're dealing with.
> 
> Next, I recommend you choose the option to create Windows 10 media. As I stated before, I recommend choosing the option to create an ISO disc image. Once you have it saved on local disk, extract its contents using 7-zip, disconnect from the Internet and run setup. Doing it offline won't query Microsoft's databases for "compatibility" reports about your system and it won't bother downloading "required" updates such as device drivers from Windows Update servers. The contents of the ISO file are all that is required to perform an in-place/direct upgrade. Also make sure no other external devices are connected, except mouse and keyboard.


I followed your advice to a T (I think) and still got same message. Created ISO image on thumb drive, disconnected internet and all peripherals, selected option not to look for updates - ran setup, but same message came up as before. Was I off somewhere?

System is Win7 Home Premium, i7 2.7 mhZ, 64 bit, 12G RAM, 1TSSD boot drive +3T internal and 3T external, GeForce 630 Video card


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

skanter said:


> I followed your advice to a T (I think) and still got same message. Created ISO image on thumb drive, disconnected internet and all peripherals, selected option not to look for updates - ran setup, but same message came up as before. Was I off somewhere?
> 
> System is Win7 Home Premium, i7 2.7 mhZ, 64 bit, 12G RAM, 1TSSD boot drive +3T internal and 3T external, GeForce 630 Video card


You also have to disconnect the thumb drive. If you were running setup from the thumb drive, you may keep getting that message. Run setup from internal disk, not thumb drive. Copy the ISO file from thumb drive to internal drive and extract its contents into a folder e.g C:\Win10Setup, then disconnect the thumb drive and run setup from that folder. If you still get that message then a clean install is the only other way. Your specs are more than enough for Windows 10 and Nvidia published a driver for Windows 10 for your card, so that's supported too.


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

Stancestans said:


> You also have to disconnect the thumb drive. If you were running setup from the thumb drive, you may keep getting that message. Run setup from internal disk, not thumb drive. Copy the ISO file from thumb drive to internal drive and extract its contents into a folder e.g C:\Win10Setup, then disconnect the thumb drive and run setup from that folder. If you still get that message then a clean install is the only other way. Your specs are more than enough for Windows 10 and Nvidia published a driver for Windows 10 for your card, so that's supported too.


I started over, I downloaded ISO to internal disk, but it said that I must burn to DVD, I saw no other option. I could try that once I reconnect DVD drive tomorrow.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

skanter said:


> I started over, I downloaded ISO to internal disk, but it said that I must burn to DVD, I saw no other option. I could try that once I reconnect DVD drive tomorrow.


No, you don't have to burn a dvd. Like I said before, you can just extract the contents of the ISO and use them without burning any media. Download and install 7-zip from https://www.7-zip.org/ then *right click the ISO file, select 7-zip* from the menu that appears and choose *extract to<name of folder>*. The contents of the ISO file will be extracted to a folder. Disconnect from the Internet, unplug all external devices except mouse and keyboard, open that folder and run setup.


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

Stancestans said:


> No, you don't have to burn a dvd. Like I said before, you can just extract the contents of the ISO and use them without burning any media. Download and install 7-zip from https://www.7-zip.org/ then *right click the ISO file, select 7-zip* from the menu that appears and choose *extract to<name of folder>*. The contents of the ISO file will be extracted to a folder. Disconnect from the Internet, unplug all external devices except mouse and keyboard, open that folder and run setup.


Stancestans, I did the above exactly as you suggested above, but the process gets hung up at “Getting Updates/checking for updates 16%”. Stuck here for about 40 minutes. Maybe I’ll try again with internet connected, or with DVD...?

Sam


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

skanter said:


> Stancestans, I did the above exactly as you suggested above, but the process gets hung up at “Getting Updates/checking for updates 16%”. Stuck here for about 40 minutes. Maybe I’ll try again with internet connected, or with DVD...?
> 
> Sam


With internet connected, got same message.

Will try with DVD, but seems without internet it wants to check updates and gets hung up.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

skanter said:


> Stancestans, I did the above exactly as you suggested above, but the process gets hung up at “Getting Updates/checking for updates 16%”. Stuck here for about 40 minutes. Maybe I’ll try again with internet connected, or with DVD...?
> 
> Sam





skanter said:


> With internet connected, got same message.
> 
> Will try with DVD, but seems without internet it wants to check updates and gets hung up.


Do this:



















With the above-illustrated option selected, and NO network connection, it shouldn't even try to check for updates. Click the link pointed by the red arrow in the first image above. You will be presented with the two options in the second image. Select the _Not at the moment_ option then click Next. Do this and it won't attempt to check for updates, instead, it will move straight to the licence agreement stage.


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

Borrowed DVD from neighbor that had ISO burned to it. Ran setup with internet disconnected. IT WORKED!!!

No idea why ISO did not work from local disk, but the one burned to DVD did.
Thanks for your help, all’s well that ends well. Any advice for new win10 user?


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

Stancestans said:


> Do this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did check that option - and it still tried to get updates an hung up. In any case, installing from DVD with ISO had no problems.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Check out these articles:

https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/how-to-use-windows-10

https://www.thewindowsclub.com/basic-windows-10-tips-tutorials-how-to-for-beginners

https://www.techradar.com/how-to/computing/how-to-use-windows-10-1306689/2

There's a lot of information to digest. More links to related articles are featured inside them. You don't have to go through everything that's covered.

Get familiar with:
File Explorer
Start Menu
Settings
Windows Defender
Action Center
Keyboard shortcuts
Win+X menu
User accounts, sign in options, signing in and out
Shutdown and reboot
Control Panel
Task manager
Taskbar
Privacy settings
Customisation
Backup and recovery options

These will get you right at home with Windows 10 and spare you from nasty surprises. Windows 10 is not Windows 7, so expect some things that were available in 7 to no longer be there in 10, and new nice features that were not available in 7. The above list is not exhaustive, not by a long shot, but it should guide your reading. Master the basics and Windows 10 will be a breeze to use. One of the articles linked above claims Windows 10 is complicated, but I disagree. In my opinion, Windows 10 is different, to some extent, but not complicated. Like all new things, it just takes some getting used to and a positive mind.


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

Thanks, Stancestans - very helpful.

One thing I noticed is that when i shut down power on computer stayed on and I had to press power button. Probably a power setting...

I will peruse articles, get to know new OS.

Thanks again...


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Could be fast startup. It is enabled by default. When it is enabled, the system performs a hybrid shutdown whereby some of the session data are written to the system (Windows) drive before the computer turns off. What you will observe is that the display goes blank (no video) almost immediately after you click the shutdown button, but the system stays on and the drive activity light (if available) will display ongoing activity for a while before the system goes off. I personally dislike fast startup because I've had bad experiences with it (e.g. graphics glitches, fingerprint scanner woes etc) and prefer the traditional full shutdown. It's one of the first settings I change on a new Windows installation. See https://www.windowscentral.com/how-disable-windows-10-fast-startup for how to disable it and why you might want to.


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

This seems to have corrected itself and the system shuts down normally now. Thanks.

Getting the knack of win10, though i only use a few programs (photography, Lightroom, Photoshop, etc.) on this system, and these are running the same as they did on win7, though a bit faster. I’ll upgrade my other system soon, mainly music programs.


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

Windows 10 doing fine, except for one small issue:

Video card (Nvidia Geoforce 630) settings on it’s control panel do not install when i boot up - screen is too bright. Sometimes it will not let me change settings, I have to boot a second time and they will usually kick in. I updated driver to latest one. This is annoying.

Any ideas? Thanks in advance...


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Disable fast startup, then shut down and start back up.


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

Thanks - but that didn’t work. Still requires two startups for Nvidia settings to take effect.

Any other ideas?


----------



## skanter (May 30, 2008)

This worked!


----------

